# Bizarre bizzare market (Oakland, Ca)



## straykat (Feb 19, 2015)

*About*
A market that will satiate your thirst for punk/goth/freak/strange/mcdonald styled items. 

There will be multiple vendors that will beproviding you with clothing, jewelry, pins, records, tapes, art, and other oddities .

March 6th from 1pm- 5pm
@ Turpentine Gallery (557 Forest St. Oakland, CA 94618)

Come on by before Manic Relapse Fest and gear up to get down. 

VENDORS:
Time to Die Printing- Shirts, Art, Prints, Pins
Awkweird- Tshirts, Pins, Jewelry, Patches
HanSolo Burger --- Burgers, etc
Shithammer Distro- Records, Tapes
BRAiNSAND- Shirts, Patches, Records
Alyssa Townsend- Prints, Patches, Pins, Arts
Kate Klingbell- Clothing, Art, Prints
Brooke Burrowes- Handkerchiefs, Art
Randy Guy- Leatherwork
Eva Stulc- Jewelry
Ben Phelps-Rohrs- Leatherwork
Nightride Records- Records, etc
Caitlin Kelly- Jewelry
Dominic Mango- Pins
AddictedToChaos- Shirts, Art, Prints
ShrewFang Printing (Pittsburg)- Shirts, Pins, Art
ETC. ETC. ETC.


----------



## Tude (Feb 19, 2015)

That looks like a lot of fun - love things like this! Thanks!!


----------



## Odin (Feb 19, 2015)

straykat said:


> March 6th from 1pm- 5pm
> @ Turpentine Gallery (557 Forest St. Oakland, CA 94618)




... why the fuck did i ever leave california.


----------



## that one guy (Jun 18, 2015)

Because its the only way your soul wont get cancer.


----------



## Odin (Jun 18, 2015)

Yes. I believe your right. ::cigar::


----------

